# Bianchi's Hierarchy of Lugged Steel Bikes



## emjayonthetrek

After spending a weekend of riding last fall on a friend's mid 90's Colnago, I've decided for this season to get off of my CF Trek and find some steel to ride. I always chuckled at the "old" guys still riding steel frames. Well, I guess the joke's on me because after 3 days I'm sold on steel. 
So here's my thought process so far in picking out a frame-
I've decided on a Bianchi because the color Celeste just makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over.
First looked at an EV Boron frame but I am looking for something a more durable. (There's something unsettling about frame tubes being compared to beer cans.) So lugged steel it is going to be my focus.
Next came the 90's Columbus frames and thats where things got murky for me. I have no clue what the difference between SLX, TSX, Nivacrom, Brain or others. Some have oversize tubing, rider weight is a factor on others. It's all very confusing to me. I guess I'm looking for ride characteristics and comparisons of the different steel and some help picking one out.
Here are the important factors:

*rider weight = 180 #'s looking at a 54/55cm
*will not be used for racing, but some spirited club rides
*not looking for the lightest frame available, but not a tank either. A good compromise between weight and strength is the goal.

That should be enough to get the ball rolling. Any helpful input would be appreciated.


----------



## Bianchi67

Bianchi stopped with higher end lugged bikes in the mid/late 90's. From 94 (or 95) to 97 they had the EL-OS at the top and the TSX-UL. If I remember correctly, the EL-OS had a rider limit around 175#. I went with the tsx because I am ~175. It's a great riding bike and I still have it.

There was a thread titled something like 1995 TSX hanging around. Check it out as several forumites have the TSX.


----------



## skygodmatt

I see what you mean. I have a Tarmac SL carbon frame and a steel deda eom 16.5 Bianchi Virata. I love both bikes equally for different reasons. I do think the "feel" of the Bianchi is better. I know the surface of the road better. On hard hits, It soaks them up and doesn't bottom out. When I dance on the pedals, it feels like it springs back giving me energy. Weird I know. My carbon Tarmac Sl climbs better, flexes less, and is lighter---hence the reasons they have shoved steel out of the mainstream. Comfort wise, it is the same although it took a lot of time owning many carbon frames to find just one that was comfortable AND stiff. A lot of those carbon jobs beat the crap out of me. But still, I have never ridden a carbon bike that feels just the way I want it to--unlike steel. If they can make a 14 pound steel bike then it's heaven...dream on.

If you have to stay with lugged steel, it will cost you a weight penalty. Why not just go with a good quality tig welded steel and save the weight of the lugs? The ride will be the same all other things being the same.
I am 190 and I had a lugged Columbus EL-OS De Rosa. That bike was awesome. No weight limit that I ever knew of. A little heavy but I rode the crap out if it because my body always wanted to grab that one from the quiver.


----------



## Gene Kahn

Steel Lives!
Love the quote about "old guys riding steel" frames. Well, that's me, I guess. I still love the look and feel of a classic Italian made bike with artistic lug work. I ride a
20 yr old Marinoni, with all Campy. Maybe a bike equivalent to a 60s T-bird. Bikes today look too much like space ships. Bike weights about 20#, is fast and nimble and springy. Call me old fashioned, but I'm riding 43 years and still love it. 

Gene Kahn


----------



## emjayonthetrek

*The search has ended*

First of all, thanks to Bianchi67 for the heads up on the TSX thread. Very helpful. I am still in search of a TSX frame (a 54-55 cm if anybody wants to part with theirs). 

I checked into a few tig welded frames as skygodmatt suggested, but nothing I saw tickled my fancy. There is just something beautiful about lugs. 

So after a lot of research, I found a deal on a Colnago Master X Lite which is a steel frame made for heavier riders. It seems like a perfect match. The paint job is stunning, but it's not celeste. I would love to post some pics, but since I'm new to the forum, I don't know how everyone would feel about Colnago pics should posted in the Bianchi forum. 

I hope now I can catch up with the "Old Guys" on group rides


----------



## Guest

There are a couple of Eddy Merckx TSX tenth anniversary frames for sale on ebay right now.

By the way, I am between 185 and 190 and I ride an ELOS Guerciotti.



emjayonthetrek said:


> First of all, thanks to Bianchi67 for the heads up on the TSX thread. Very helpful. I am still in search of a TSX frame (a 54-55 cm if anybody wants to part with theirs).
> 
> I checked into a few tig welded frames as skygodmatt suggested, but nothing I saw tickled my fancy. There is just something beautiful about lugs.
> 
> So after a lot of research, I found a deal on a Colnago Master X Lite which is a steel frame made for heavier riders. It seems like a perfect match. The paint job is stunning, but it's not celeste. I would love to post some pics, but since I'm new to the forum, I don't know how everyone would feel about Colnago pics should posted in the Bianchi forum.
> 
> I hope now I can catch up with the "Old Guys" on group rides


----------



## cjohn62

*Bianchi Steel*

Last year I decided I wanted to build up a vintage lugged steel bike (back in the late '70s/early '80s I had a lugged Motobecane and a lugged Peugot).* After loosing a few bids on e-bay NOS Colnago Masters, I bid on a 56 cm '84 Bianchi Campione d'Italia (Columbus SL tubeset).* After it arrived I looked it over.* It was in good shape, only some paint chips and worn chrome, but otherwise straight.* I built it up with parts from a damaged parts bike I bought from a coworker: Campy Super Record (F/R deraileurs, shifters, wheel hubs), Campy Victory (white hooded brakes), OFMEGA (pantograph 52/42 crank and headset), and 3ttt (seatpost, stem and bar).* Once my wife recovers from the sticker shock caused by the Cannondale SystemSix I just bought I hope to next year have the frame and fork restored and replace the OFMEGA crank and headset with Campy Super Record.* I would like to however find out how this frame would have been origionally equiped.* I ride my Bianchi about a third of the time, especially Sunday morning to go have a capuccino and a relaxed 30 mile or so ride to work it off.* With its steep head tube and seat tube angles the frame handles agressively, but confidently, though it lacks some of the neutral predictability of todays frames.* The ride is stiff compared to my brazed-filleted Kastle Corsa Pro with its flexy bottom bracket; and placing too much weight on my hands while in the drops causes the steering to become twichy, so finding just the right saddle position is crucial.* Once dialed in its proven to be a comfortable, reasonably fast, bike that I can ride for miles in the drops. I'm including a photo.


----------



## cjohn62

*'84 Bianchi*

Once I resize the image I will upload it.


----------



## kensmerlin

Here is a useful link to all types of Columbus tubing: 

http://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm


----------



## jumpjibe

*original equipment on mid-80s Campione d'Italia*

Cjohn wondered what his new '84 Campione might have had on it originally. My own, in Celeste paint, was (and still is) as follows:

Formula Two (Columbus) frame
Columbus fork with forged fork crown
Ofmega headset
Modolo Quattro brakeset
ITM Mondial, ITM laser etched bar & stem
Springlight crankset
Ofmega pedals (w/ celeste straps on Ale toe clips)
Suntour Cyclone 7000 derailleurs and shift levers
Suntour 13-26T 7-spd freewheel, Suntour GPX chain
Selle Italia Mundialita saddle (celeste)
Gipemme seatpost
Ofmega hubs, Alpina Inox spokes, Ambrosio Elite rims
-- original bar tape was celeste as well --


----------



## Angelracer

I have a 87' Campione d'Italia and actually had used it as a backup bike for a few races (did 6 with it)

Great ride, I do notice it takes a bit of effort to get it to a good cruising speed, but it hold up great. I have several other bikes but everyone I've ridden with say that bike fits my ego well, gotta love Celeste. I'm going to get a new Bianchi within the next month, I haven't decided on the Via Narone or the 1885, but my requirement is celeste...


----------

